# Windows 8 Pro



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

My PC booted up with an Error Code 0xc 000025 after the power outage. This means that a file in the Windows registry is corrupted and I need a Windows 8 Pro disc to fix it. Unfortunately, I just got the PC not that long ago and neglected to make a recovery disc. If anyone has one and could burn me a copy, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

What kind of computer alot of computers have a boot recovery partition especially laptop

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

It's a desktop. I don't think that option is available.

This isn't the first issue with this OS. I got the box new
on Jan. 8, so if the recovery disc doesn't work,
I'll get a copy of Windows 7 Pro, but I'd like to try the 
recovery disc first.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Try the manufacture of the PCs website. They usually have a updated recovery disk you can download.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

RCode said:


> Try the manufacture of the PCs website. They usually have a updated recovery disk you can download.


Thanks, but I looked and they don't. From what I'm reading online, this is a big 
problem since Windows decided to go media-less from Windows 7 onward.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What I was told for the laptop, which I got few weeks ago - it should have recovery data stored on hard drive of your PC. I got it in Staples

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

sig said:


> What I was told for the laptop, which I got few weeks ago - it should have recovery data stored on hard drive of your PC. I got it in Staples


The thing is, I can't access the operating system to access the hard drive. If no one comes up with a copy of a Recovery Disk, I'll just buy Windows 7 and do a fresh install.

The thing that caused the problem was that last night the power went out, back on and out again very quickly.
But it shouldn't have corrupted a registry file. I had the same thing happen to a PC with XP Pro on it many times over the years and there was never a problem.

I think Windows 8 is not a very good operating system for desktop PC's. I've run Linux, Windows 2000, Vista, and XP and never had a problem like this, even though they went through numerous power outages. And this box is less than 2 months old!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

In general Win8 isn't that good of a system. Stick with Win7


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Agree 100%. The reason I got Windows 8, is I figured(incorrectly) I would be able to keep it the longest without having to upgrade to a new operating system.(there's some kind of irony here, for sure) Plus when you buy a Dell PC, you aren't given a choice on the operating system or whether you want an operating system disc or not. And when the box arrives, that's it. There's no documentation, manuals or anything else. Just a box in a box, so to speak.

I have another Dell box that's 11 years old, running XP Pro. That's what I'm using now until I replace Windows 8
with Windows 7.

So Windows 8 lasted a grand total of 8 weeks.



altcharacter said:


> In general Win8 isn't that good of a system. Stick with Win7


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> The thing is, I can't access the operating system to access the hard drive. If no one comes up with a copy of a Recovery Disk, I'll just buy Windows 7 and do a fresh install.
> 
> The thing that caused the problem was that last night the power went out, back on and out again very quickly.
> But it shouldn't have corrupted a registry file. I had the same thing happen to a PC with XP Pro on it many times over the years and there was never a problem.
> ...


You move into recovery mode with a certain keystroke at boot up. You will need to Google your computer model to see what the recovery keystroke is. This is assuming the system recovery is on a hiden partition which is the case usually. After you get back up and running, there is software on the computer to make your own recovery disks.
And do yourself a favor and get a proper surge protector. (a $6.00 CanadianTire power bar is not a proper surge protector)


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

"You move into recovery mode with a certain keystroke at boot up."

You do if it's a normal boot up. If a registry file is corrupted, it doesn't boot up normally and the only way to fix the file is with a recovery disc. 

"And do yourself a favor and get a proper surge protector. (a $6.00 CanadianTire power bar is not a proper surge protector)"

You don't do yourself any favors by making snide remarks based in ignorance. What caused the problem was the rapid off, on and off again, not a surge in power.
I have a very good surge protector. After all, we are talking about a software failure, not a hardware failure.


----------



## fbi (Sep 17, 2012)

Download a backed up copy from tpb or similar? 

I assume you tried what was suggested with key at startup. For safe mode. 

Check out hiren's boot cd. 

Just install win7 or your favourite version of debian 

-B

Sent from my X10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

For anyone who is interested this http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/everyday-tech/surge-protector.htm explains how surge protectors work.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

All of my friends that had upgraded to Win8 have now downgraded to Win7 or have paid $5 for the program that makes Win8 look like Win7.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> All of my friends that had upgraded to Win8 have now downgraded to Win7 or have paid $5 for the program that makes Win8 look like Win7.


Not surprised to hear this after my limited experience with Windows 8. I would bet that the people that market macs are very happy about Windows 8.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

rburns24 said:


> I would bet that the people that market macs are very happy about Windows 8.


I got away from PC shortly after windows 7 came out. Got a Mac and never looked back. It was a bit of a learning curve at first, but now that I know my way around I am so glad I switched. While people are swearing at their Windows 8 system, I am sitting all smug . 
The cost was a bit prohibitive but completely worth it IMO. More stable system, more resilient to day to day transport, and battery life that lasts all day.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds fair to me.



MDR said:


> I got away from PC shortly after windows 7 came out. Got a Mac and never looked back. It was a bit of a learning curve at first, but now that I know my way around I am so glad I switched. While people are swearing at their Windows 8 system, I am sitting all smug .
> The cost was a bit prohibitive but completely worth it IMO. More stable system, more resilient to day to day transport, and battery life that lasts all day.


----------

